# Green chili and cheese fattie! Oh and somr chicken thighs with Q-VIEW



## bigdavejr (Jul 4, 2012)

Been wanting to do a fattie since I found this site and today is the day. Angus ground sirloin with fire roasted green chili's and colby jack cheese seasoned with my homemade rub and homemade BBQ sauce.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2012)

Dave, morning....  Looks like it's going to be good....  Is it all eaten or you got pics to show us....  Kind of like an unfinished symphony without the finished pics......  Dave


----------



## bigdavejr (Jul 6, 2012)

OK here is some pics. I think it turned out good for mu first one I will do some things different next time though. Not real sure why the cheese did not melt but it was still good.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2012)

You wouldn't have to force me to eat it...  Looks real good....  Dave


----------



## bigdavejr (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks, I would have to say not bad for my first Fattie.


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh man, I have to try that soon. Got to get some fresh green chiles to roast up from the market, or I have a few cans of Hatch if not. Looks delicous!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 7, 2012)

That all looks really great. Congrats on your first fattie. 

One thing I notice is that you have the chicken above the fattie. I would suggest reversing that next time so you dont have raw poultry dripping on it


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 7, 2012)

That fatty looks awesome!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm In!


----------

